# Some avacado benefits



## preciouscharm (Jan 21, 2009)

Something tips I wrote up on my blog, do you know any other benefits?


Great as a moisturizer - avocado contains vitamin E and is therefore skin soothing and replenishing. It's good for treating eczema, sunburns, and smoothing out dry skin. It's fat content also allows avocado to be a good moisturizer. In addition using an avocado face mask, doesn't blog your pores. 
Avocado is an ant-bacterial and anti-fungal agent. 
An antioxidant - heals a suffering digestive tract and circulatory system. 
Is high in sterolins, which are natural chemicals that reduce age spots and wrinkles by increasing the amount of collagen in your skin. 
Lowers cholesterol, because it contains oleic acid (a monounsaturated fat) 
Guards against stroke, heart disease, and high blood pressure. Also a high content of beta-carotene which is said to prevent cancers. 
Overall, contains vitamin A, B1, B2, E, pantothenic acid, lecithin, and fatty acids.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_Something tips I wrote up on my blog, do you know any other benefits?

Great as a moisturizer - avocado contains vitamin E and is therefore skin soothing and replenishing. It's good for treating eczema, sunburns, and smoothing out dry skin. It's fat content also allows avocado to be a good moisturizer. In addition using an avocado face mask, doesn't blog your pores. 
Avocado is an ant-bacterial and anti-fungal agent. 
An antioxidant - heals a suffering digestive tract and circulatory system. 
Is high in sterolins, which are natural chemicals that reduce age spots and wrinkles by increasing the amount of collagen in your skin. 
Lowers cholesterol, because it contains oleic acid (a monounsaturated fat) 
Guards against stroke, heart disease, and high blood pressure. Also a high content of beta-carotene which is said to prevent cancers. 
Overall, contains vitamin A, B1, B2, E, pantothenic acid, lecithin, and fatty acids. 
_

 
Thats wonderful facts thanks hun. 

It also cointains good fats that your body NEEDS to lose weight. There are certain fats your body needs to loose fat.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Thats wonderful facts thanks hun. 

It also cointains good fats that your body NEEDS to lose weight. There are certain fats your body needs to loose fat._

 
Agreed it is definitly A miracle food! as you mentioned. It stays in your body for a while taking a while to process as its working its way out it pushes fat out with it!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 21, 2009)

Avocado is awesome on ur hair. I've had a hair masque done on my hair at a salon and fell in love with my hair afterwards!


----------



## preciouscharm (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMochaXOXO* 

 
_Avocado is awesome on ur hair. I've had a hair masque done on my hair at a salon and fell in love with my hair afterwards!_

 
I have yet to try it on my hair! I've done the face mask and it works great too. I'm going to go find some avocado recipies!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 22, 2009)

Mmmm avocado - I could certainly eat more of this now! Love the taste anyway! I didn't know about preventing age-spots/helping with digestive problems! Very interesting... Thanks preciouscharm!


----------

